# "film review"



## EstudianteDeGriego

Hi, this is my first post. You've got a very complete list of resources, thanks!

Well, I have to translate "film review" into Greek, but I would like to avoid any negative connotation, say of κριτική. Something like 'κινηματογραφική κριτική', but ommitting "critique". Is there a way to say that? What I want to say in Spanish is called: "reseña cinematográfica".

Thanks


----------



## elineo

_Κριτική της ταινίας_ es el más común en griego pero significa crítica por un experto. A veces *review* significa el opinión de un periodista. En este caso usamos la palabra  _άποψη_ y el título en un periódico será: _η άποψή μας για την ταινία_.


----------



## EstudianteDeGriego

alright, thank you!


----------



## winegrower

"Film review" could also be rendered as "ανασκόπηση" or "σχολιασμός". Besides I think that "resena cinematografica" is sometimes related to a season dedicated to a certain kind of films, which could be translated as "αφιέρωμα". What do you think?


----------



## cougr

I've noticed on several occasions in Greek articles that the word review is used as is, for example, "review της ταινίας", and I am wondering whether the word "αναθεώρηση" could be used here?


----------



## Δημήτρης

cougr said:


> I've noticed on several occasions in Greek articles that the word review is used as is, for example, "review της ταινίας", and I am wondering whether the word "αναθεώρηση" could be used here?


connotation
αναθεώρηση is a whole different thing. It means revision or reconsideration of something. 

And I believe that Greek lacks of a single, easy to use word without negative connotations word to say "review of a product". Sure,  ανασκόπηση is the direct equivalent of "review" but I don't feel like using it in the context of product reviews.


----------



## EstudianteDeGriego

winegrower said:


> "Film review" could also be rendered as "ανασκόπηση" or "σχολιασμός". Besides I think that "resena cinematografica" is sometimes related to a season dedicated to a certain kind of films, which could be translated as "αφιέρωμα". What do you think?



I think I will finally say "κινηματογραφικός σχολιασμός", since "σχολιασμός" is translated simply as "commentary", maybe too long but fair enough.

I don't know exactly the meaning of "αφιέρωμα", I could guess "afiche" in Spanish but I'm probably wrong...

Thanks for all your answers, they were very useful!


----------



## Librarian44

Just to remind Greek speakers that the word κριτική does not have necessarily negative connotations. For instance: η ταινία είχε εξαιρετικές κριτικές.


----------



## Librarian44

EstudianteDeGriego said:


> I think I will finally say "κινηματογραφικός σχολιασμός", since "σχολιασμός" is translated simply as "commentary", maybe too long but fair enough.
> 
> I don't know exactly the meaning of "αφιέρωμα", I could guess "afiche" in Spanish but I'm probably wrong...
> 
> Thanks for all your answers, they were very useful!


 
I just noticed your answer. The use of both κινηματογραφικός and σχολιασμός sounds awkward in Greek. You could say perhaps ο σχολιασμός της ταινίας, but as it has already pointed out if you are talking of a professional review, you have to use the word κριτική (see also my previous post)


----------

